# I am disappointed in Rollitup



## vandewalle (Nov 3, 2009)

This is not another one of those immature bitch about rollitup and talk like a retard threads. 

I am extremely disappointed in this site and its moderators, i was recently (well about 2 weeks now) wrongfully banned from irc, it seems that someone thinks that my IP is another user, brutus's IP and for that i was banned without questioning or concern. I have been using rollitup's irc network since before brutus was banned, and that is what baffles me. at any rate, i joined this site like 2-3 years ago, right around when it started. I have been a relitvely active member and have up until this point really enjoyed the site. I am severly disappointed as of right now because i have tried PM moderators (including rollitup himself) I have made several threads on the matter, and still no response, the only person who has said anything was yourlocal420, who just said he would talk to someone about it. still now response. I am boycotting rollitup until someone does something about this, no this will hardly affect anyone and I know that, but it is a personal stance against a site that does not seem to care about its users, in recent months its come to my attention that rollitup has been more about making advertising dollars and nazi-ruling thier users than what the site started as, a small knit community for growers and the like. It is because of all these reasons that i myself, will cease to use rollitup, and i urge you, the other users of rollitup to do the same. Really think about it, how well has the staff on this site treated you, my best guess is 9/10 the answer will be not very well. 

Thanks for everything in the beginning guys, but you really have let me down, and as i can see a few others as well, because well this type of thread seems to be made almost daily. If anyone would like to get back to me about my status on your IRC network i would be glad to reconsider my stance. thank you.

edit:// after submitting my post, i can see that there are 4 ads in a single page view, thats absurd. do you really need to take up that much of my eye space to make a few dollars? that is all.


----------



## Chipp (Nov 3, 2009)

I hear this as well from other users and sites. Rollitup became my main resource and community sort of because it was first hit in google and had all the info I needed. I guess its a shame if this is really how the site is run, but I think I might continue to use it since it seems there are still a good amount of individual users who still help out and seem to be sincere. Lets hope your situation is resolved in one way or another, though...

PS. Get Firefox and then install the Adblock Plus extension (straightforward google search and you will have it in no time. I can't remember the last time I saw an advertisement on the internet...


----------



## jeffchr (Nov 3, 2009)

sorry to hear about your betrayal
i also think RIU mods should be more communicative
not just on problem issues but to add a positive vibe
everybody needs to make a $, and I don't begrudge them their ads, they don't bother me a bit
actually, i don't pay any attention to them at all

i think the potential is there
this is becoming a huge industry and I don't understand why Fox Farms and the like, are not placing ads here on this huge forum

anyway, I hope you get back in a good place here at RIU


----------



## RanTyr (Nov 3, 2009)

Jeffdogg said:


> LOL quit your crying I seriously hope your a chic bitching like this, just cause you got kicked out of the cool club you got your panties in a bunch its a forum retard get over it, they didn't like you and have every right not to let you play their reindeer games
> 
> 
> And Fdd kicks ass


Do you even realize the iron in your post?

Also I would thank you to not reproduce.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2009)

Jeffdogg said:


> LOL quit your crying I seriously hope your a chic bitching like this, just cause you got kicked out of the cool club you got your panties in a bunch its a forum retard get over it, they didn't like you and have every right not to let you play their reindeer games
> 
> 
> And Fdd kicks ass


I really hope you're talking to the Troll and not the OP. 
And yes, Fdd is the shit.


----------



## Jeffdogg (Nov 3, 2009)

RanTyr said:


> Do you even realize the iron in your post?
> 
> Also I would thank you to not reproduce.



Well why dont you pick apart the "iron" in my post then mate I made a comment to somebodies crying, I wasn't crying about someone crying that would be the IRONY in a post but its not what I did. Maybe you should try going back to school for a bit.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 3, 2009)

dats what i like about this site, just 1 big happy family lol ........


----------



## PainWrek (Nov 3, 2009)

you could just change your skin to fancy gray if you don't want to look at the adds. quit fuckin bitching, this is a GREAT site for experienced growers, as well as newbies. i posted shit on other grow forums and nothing compares to the community RIU has here.

and yes FDD is the shit


----------



## Illegal Smile (Nov 3, 2009)

riu reminds me of my favorite bar in college (a long time ago). The couple that owned it and ran it weren't all that customer service oriented, and often they were downright abrasive. But the place had a vibe and the clientele was the draw. And best of all, the prices were right.


----------



## potroast (Nov 3, 2009)

Duly noted. Thanks for your suggestions.

Moved to Support.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 3, 2009)

you must have done something wrong because only elite members and moderators can neg rep you...


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 3, 2009)

oh an i like how you boycott RIU by posting a threan on it


----------



## vandewalle (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you for unbanning me whoever did that. I am quite pleased that someone has finally done something. Just as a side note, it took 4 threads and a shitton of PMs for any results to occur. 

thank you again.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmm first time I have seen this, glad it got sorted.


----------



## vandewalle (Nov 3, 2009)

and of course i am banned again, how did i not expect to have this happen.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 3, 2009)

Who is the user who is banning you? Also, you could have PM'd me if you needed help, as my signature suggests. 

Get back to me about who is banning you and i'll get it worked out.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 3, 2009)

I've looked you up and have unbanned you from the chat. Please let me know who keeps banning you... if you can join the live chat now to confirm that you can get in, it would be appreciated.


----------



## ENGLAND123 (Nov 11, 2009)

I got sum bad reputation from a mod for nothing its a total joke!!!! False accusations


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 11, 2009)

GrowTech - Please take a look at England123's history - I did a quick check on his (her) post's and I couldn't find anything even remotly bad there.
Is it possible there is a Troll out there with neg rep powers?
Thank you.
GWN


----------



## ENGLAND123 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you great white north. I appreciate that


----------



## potroast (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't think it was a mod that neg repped you, as I also don't see any reason for that. Any Elite member has the ability to give neg rep, and sometimes people will give it out for something as silly as bad grammar or saying something they disagree with. Similarly, people give good rep for silly reasons like a funny line or a new emoticon.

I also don't think it's worth reporting a post to me just because someone gave neg rep.


----------



## om3gawave (Nov 12, 2009)

I have also been relatively unsatisfied with the way this website has been run.

The IRC channel moderators are rude. The forum moderators are pretty much non-existent and unresponsive. I do enjoy the members here and the amount of material that is available for us, I just do not like how the place is run.


----------



## Jeffdogg (Nov 13, 2009)

om3gawave said:


> I have also been relatively unsatisfied with the way this website has been run.
> 
> The IRC channel moderators are rude. The forum moderators are pretty much non-existent and unresponsive. I do enjoy the members here and the amount of material that is available for us, I just do not like how the place is run.


How can you be unsatisfied with a FREE site that gives you a plethora of knowledge regarding growing something that is Illegal in most places? If your not paying anything to come to the site you shouldn't expect A++ service from the staff. You really shouldn't expect nothing more then them maintaining the site like they do. This site isn't a full time job for them they're not getting paid by the hour, how many hoops are you expecting them to jump through for you exactly?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 13, 2009)

I found it funny that one of the tags said 'wah!' LOL


----------



## GreatGatsbycannabis (Oct 9, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I really hope you're talking to the Troll and not the OP.
> And yes, Fdd is the shit.


NEXT TIME BRO IF YOU DONT LIKE OUR POST PLEASE SEND A WARNING FIRST DONT BANNED MEMBER AUTOMATICALLY


----------



## chuck estevez (Oct 9, 2015)

GreatGatsbycannabis said:


> NEST TIME BRO IF YOU DONT LIKE OUR POST PLEASE SEND A WARNING FIRST DONT BANNED MEMBER AUTOMATICALLY







Like 6 yrs,lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2015)

GreatGatsbycannabis said:


> NEST TIME BRO IF YOU DONT LIKE OUR POST PLEASE SEND A WARNING FIRST DONT BANNED MEMBER AUTOMATICALLY


Wow dude, do you even calendar?
(Or dictionary for that matter).


----------



## GreatGatsbycannabis (Oct 9, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow dude, do you even calendar?
> (Or dictionary for that matter).
> 
> View attachment 3517628


NO I DONT HAVE


----------



## BigEasy1 (Oct 9, 2015)

I agree the site has gone to hell. Seems some folks are allowed to get away with things others are not. Personally, I'm glad Fox Farms and these other big revenue companies don't want to be affiliated. I'd stop buying shit from them if they did.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 9, 2015)

GreatGatsbycannabis said:


> NO I DONT HAVE


I like it cuz it's the dumbest thing I've ever seen, dude if you have the Internet you have a dictionary, anything you wanta know go to Wikipedia.org, you can find the dictionary at dictionary.com, seriously bro educate yourself and welcome to riu, it's a little bit of guns a little bit of roses just take the good with the bad this site is a great resource if you want to be involved with cannabis culture.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I like it cuz it's the dumbest thing I've ever seen, dude if you have the Internet you have a dictionary, anything you wanta know go to Wikipedia.org, you can find the dictionary at dictionary.com, seriously bro educate yourself and welcome to riu,


----------

